# Scope for long range coyotes?



## luckyshot (Feb 3, 2011)

I've got a Marlin X rifle in 25-06 I'd like to put a good scope on to try some long range coyote shooting.Out here in this desert where I live long shots(400-500yds)sometimes present themselves just driving back roads.Never been into long-range shooting so I don't know much bout the scopes....duplex vs mill dot,power ranges etc?For 3-400 dollars.Thanks.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Even though it's not a 223, you could check out the Nikon Coyote Special scope. I LOVE mine on my R15 in 223 and have used the reticle with success beyond 500 yards on prairie dogs. Ask Chris Miller, he was witness to it. The cool thing about Nikon scope is you can use ANY reticle with ANY caliber using Nikon's FREE Spot On Ballistic Software. Click on the name to see my review of it (at the risk of self promotion). The cool thing is customizing based on your load, caliber, and preferred setup. Your reticles won't limit you based on what they're "designed" for anymore.

If you ask BigDrowdy he'll tell you to go with the Sightron, and some will tell you to go with the Burris Fullfield II with bullet drop hashes. Honestly though these days it's hard to find a crappy scope. My point is though if you buy a Nikon with ANY reticle, you get the Spot On software with it.


----------



## luckyshot (Feb 3, 2011)

Here I go...Thanks Ebbs,had heard of it but hadn't checked into it,now I will.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Spot on or not you can't go wrong with Nikon IMO.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nikon makes a great scope for sure. I am really dying to get my hands on an M223:

http://www.hausofguns.com/2011/02/11/nikon-m223-ar-15-turret-scope-first-impressions/

Built specifically for AR's, I think it would be an AWESOME scope for long range predator hunting.

I am really happy with my Coyote Special though. I have taken crows at 250 yards. Coyotes out to 120 or so (never really needed to shoot beyond that on yotes)


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Nikon makes a great scope for sure. I am really dying to get my hands on an M223:
> 
> http://www.hausofgun...st-impressions/
> 
> ...


Anything that "Clicks" is totally rad!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nikon all the way.


----------

